

I'm that guy who quit his job. Here's a web-app I made. - mannicken

http://nwtronix.com/life/index.html<p>It's been done in a very short period of time to scratch my own itch: a usable life expectancy calculator, preferably one where you don't have to fill ALL THE FIELDS.<p>I had first mockups in Illustrator and JS engine done within two days. Another four days were spent on slacking off and bringing design + functionality together.<p>It uses jQuery UI too.<p>What do you guys think?
======
27182818284
Good start. Go from there. Also see:

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=life+expectancy+male+bo...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=life+expectancy+male+born+1980)

------
AznHisoka
This has potential, but only if you ask more specific questions about specific
diseases one has.

------
Craiggybear
So I'm going to live till I'm at least 68 or possibly 80 ... too loose and
broad a set of generalisations.

Anyone today in the west can be pretty sure of living to at least 68 (barring
accidents) and possibly as much as 80 if you don't have heart disease and
clogged arteries or are not morbidly obese. I've seen recent data suggest that
people who are _slightly_ overweight and are still comfortable (i.e. they are
not restricted by it) actually seem to live longer on average.

I could have guessed this much myself.

